# Spider Weights



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Has anyone ever made their own spiderweights? I live in a small condo, so it's really not feasable for me to melt lead. The only outside area is a small balcony. I was wondering if anyone ever used quickcrete to make weights, filling either copper or pvc tubing. Any other ideas or alternate methods would be appreciated.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I think the density/weight of Quikrete would be prohibitive for making sinkers. I've heard of coffee can anchors for a boat from Quikrete, but not sinkers. Since you're in an apartment, I'm not sure what options you'd have for melting lead.


----------

